# Homemade Tools >  Short gear puller

## Peter Sanders

Hi

While helping a friend with a squeaky (automotive) air conditioner pulley, I had to remove the pulley and its bearing (the noise problem). This had to be done without removing the ac compressor or any associated fittings. So the job had to be done in situ.

Obviously I needed a puller to remove the pulley and bearing, but with only a couple of inches between the pulley and the radiator, none of my pullers would fit.

So, back to my workshop and about an hour with a hacksaw and welder I came up with this “short” puller. The overall depth is approximately 4” and about 6” wide. The puller uses only a short piece of 1” x ¼ flat bar, three 10mm bolts, three nuts and two washers.

I think the images convey the rest of the details.

Kind regards

Peter

----------

Jon (Mar 1, 2016),

kbalch (Mar 1, 2016),

PJs (Mar 2, 2016)

----------


## kess

Hi Peter,

Very good job, 
only a small suggestion to increase the performance and the life of tool 
the use of a fine thread bold and a long nut is a better choice.

Regards
Bill

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Peter! We've added your Short Puller to our Miscellaneous category, as well as to your builder page: Peter Sanders' Homemade Tools. Your receipt:












Short Puller
 by Peter Sanders

tags: puller

----------

